# Oscat Lib



## paulo78 (20 April 2010)

Hallo

Ich verwende den Baustein Click_Mode aus der Oscat Lib.
Der Baustein selber funktioniert super...
Wie kann ich aber die Geschwindigkeit des Doppelklicks verändern ? Ich würde gerne ein bischen mehr zeit haben zwischen den ersten und zweiten Klick bevor ich dann den Ausgang Doppelklick bekomme. Da man momentan ziemlich schnell hintereinander drücken muß um den Ausgang zu bekommen.



Gruß
Paulo


----------



## Verpolt (20 April 2010)

Hallo


```
FUNCTION_BLOCK CLICK_MODE

(*Group:Default*)


VAR_INPUT
	IN :	BOOL;
	T_LONG :	TIME := [B][I][U]T#500ms[/U][/I][/B];
END_VAR


VAR_OUTPUT
	SINGLE :	BOOL;
	DOUBLE :	BOOL;
	LONG :	BOOL;
	TP_LONG :	BOOL;
END_VAR


VAR
	Timer :	TP;
	cnt :	INT;
	last :	BOOL;
END_VAR
```


denke mal die 500ms sind es


----------



## GLT (20 April 2010)

In CoDeSys geht das auch über einen Doppelklick auf den Baustein, Wert eingeben - fertig.


----------



## paulo78 (21 April 2010)

*Hmmm*

Hallo

Ersmal Danke für eure antworten. Ich habe den wert auf 2 sec gestellt aber es ergab keine änderung.
Ich glaube dieser Timer ist für die erkennung des langen Tastendrucks das heißt wenn die 500ms abgelaufen (Taste gedrückt) sind dann kommt der Ausgang T_long.

Bin Ich da auf dem Holzweg ??

Gruß


----------



## dalbi (27 April 2010)

Hi,

Auszug aus der Doku:



> CLICK_MODE ist ein Taster Interface das sowohl einfachen Klick, Doppelklick
> oder Lange Tastendrücke dekodiert. Mit kurzen Impulsen wird ein einfacher
> oder Doppelklick dekodiert und schaltet entsprechend die Ausgänge SIN-
> GLE oder DOUBLE für jeweils einen Zyklus ein. Ist der Puls länger als die
> ...



Gruss Daniel


----------



## paulo78 (27 April 2010)

Hi Daniel,

Das heist das T_Long also doch nur für die Erkennung eines langen Tastendrucks ist. Und nicht für die Zeit des Doppelklicks. Damit kann man also nicht ändern wie schnell der Doppelklick sein muß um den Ausgang Double zu erhalten.
Gibt es irgendeine andere Möglichkeit im Baustein selber ?? den so zu ändern das Ich die Möglichkeit habe die Zeit des Doppelklicks zu bestimmen ???

Gruß
Paulo


----------



## J Schohaus (27 April 2010)

Hallo

Die Zeit ist für beides verandwordlich.
mit dem ersten Tastendruck startet die Zeit.
Wird innerhalb der Zeit die taste erneut gedrückt = Doppelklick
Ist die Taste nach Ablauf der Zeit immer noch betätigt dann ist = LONG


----------

